# Introducing a new Tegu



## CaterpillarGiraffe (May 23, 2009)

Hey guys, just another question that people are more than welcome to give their opinions on, please.

I have a B&W Argentine Tegu right now. He's about 20 inches long.
In the next few weeks he's moving from him 40gallon which is 3 feet long, to a 6x3.

I heard from so many people that introducing new Tegus and housing Tegus is not a problem. They seem to be very placid animals that socialize well with others.

I know not to feed them together, I've seen some pretty territorial videos on Youtube.

I was thinking of getting a Red Argentine Tegu to introduce to him. I love reds and I think it would just make a cool match.

Not looking to breed or anything, I'd be getting them fairly small. And if they outgrow the 6x3, there's always room for bigger enclosures. 

I don't believe the sex of the Tegu matters either. Bobby said he keeps males together all the time and they seem fine.

Just wanted people's opinions. It would help if some people who own Tegus in the same enclosure could give me their two cents.

Thanks


----------



## All_American (May 24, 2009)

My only opinion would be, size them up accordingly. Don't get a small tegu to add with your other, It may end up being dinner. Place them together and watch them carefully for some time. 

Your red will outgrow your b/w by at least a foot or more.


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (May 24, 2009)

Oh for sure, my Tegu is very small. I wouldn't pair them with different sizes.

Thanks.


----------



## The captain (May 24, 2009)

???
i thought the black and white argentine is the largest tegu species? except for the extremes.


----------



## Jer723 (May 24, 2009)

yea thats wha i thought also. i dont want my red to grow to 7 feet! i thought they only grew to 4-5 ft.


----------



## TehPenguin (May 24, 2009)

No, your red will not grow larger than your black and white. Unless gender differentials come into play. If you have say a female Argentine B/W and a male Red, then your red might grow larger.

Really, they should, in the end come about to the same size when fully grown, with the B/W being maybe a little bit bigger.


----------



## jmiles50 (May 24, 2009)

I've heard they're both very similar in size.


----------



## Ratchet (May 24, 2009)

yea but from what i know...plz correct me if i'm wrong...but cateprpillargiraffe's tegu is a little smaller than most(MBD)...if i've done my homework right(I'm no stalker i promise i just like youtube lol)...but the pet store i bought my tegu in the owner had a red tegu and the b&w housed together...of course they were both the same size of course but the guy said there is no real issue since they both are very social


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (May 26, 2009)

Yes, my Tegu is stunted, so his rate of growth is very slow.

If the red does happen to become much larger, I would for sure seperate them if I saw any sort of aggression.


----------



## omgtaylorg (May 26, 2009)

It mainly depends on the tegus...if you get non agressive social tegus that are the same size and you handle them often there should be no reason for a random outbreak of violence between the two. I just strongly suggest not feeding together and you should be fine...always observe closely though because at any time a territorial dispute could arise and they WILL fight to the death, it has happened to a member or two just on this site alone. So theres always that chance but again, its just a chance its not for sure going to happen. Bobby houses multiple tegus together with no problem...so just work with them and observe closely and keep them around the same size and you shouldnt have a problem. Also on that note, keep the cage PLENTY big for the two tegus because that would be the main reason for a territorial dispute, id reccommend more than one basking area and hide as well although Ive got a friend and his tegus are inlove with eachother, bask laying on eachother and always sleep together in the same burrow(male female) like they were meant to be, but its always better to be safe than sorry and find out the hard way. Good luck!


----------



## FoxxCola (May 27, 2009)

I plan on doing the same thing in the future, introducing a red in with my black and white argentine. I hope everything goes well!


----------



## Ratchet (May 27, 2009)

yea...omgtaylord pretty much cleared it up...paying attention, no competition for basking or food and enough room...only thing left is splitting your time to handle both of them and building relationships with em both...aka the fun part


----------

